# SolusVM to function like a cloud



## cloudnoob (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi

Can SolusVM function like a cloud and does it support high availability?


----------



## DamienSB (Dec 4, 2013)

No, it doesn't.

If you're looking for cloud you should look for openstack or vmware solution.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 4, 2013)

My first thought on seeing the thread title was _"Cloud of smoke after it catches fire?" _>_>


----------



## Francisco (Dec 4, 2013)

Bahahaha.

I know it's mean to hit the crippled kid that also has glasses but shiiiiiit.

Francisco


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 4, 2013)

Sometimes I think people do see the Holy Grail if they hear the word "cloud".


----------



## rsk (Dec 5, 2013)

OnAPP? It seems to be really good. Check their website out. But, you will have to pay much more than solus


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Dec 5, 2013)

I think VPS's can kind of function like a cloud server, not quite sure what you mean by high availability...


----------



## serverian (Dec 6, 2013)

This is certainly possible but not out of the box.


----------



## tchen (Dec 6, 2013)

Most definately...


----------



## blergh (Dec 6, 2013)

It's not cloud if it doesn't come with 10 free IPv4-addresses.


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 6, 2013)

It's cloud when it can give rain.


----------

